
Switching from Disqus to Commento reduced my page weight - vzhou842
https://victorzhou.com/blog/replacing-disqus/
======
JohnFen
I don't know about Commento, but I do know that as a user, Disqus has never
been good for me. A few years back, I realized that if a site used Disqus for
its comments, that was functionally the same to me as the site not having
comments at all.

It's too bad that Commento is a hosted service, though. That's a major
drawback to using it all by itself.

~~~
tracker1
Commento is open-source and you should be able to self-host... was just
looking at the Dockerfile used for builds, kind of beautiful actually. Haven't
dug into the code (seems to be go-based), and unsure of the database platform
used.

[https://gitlab.com/commento](https://gitlab.com/commento)

------
hashberry
Also, Disqus is owned by Zeta Global, a marketing company that exists to
"maintain and monetize customers, using 'people-based, precision marketing'"
with a database of 350 million people. [0]

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeta_Global](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeta_Global)

------
nokya
Disqus = blacklisted at work, at home and on my mobile. It's the Facebook of
commenting.

~~~
KajMagnus
What do you mean Disqus is blacklisted on your mobile phone? How does that
work? (who has blacklisted it? is it an iPhone? maybe it's the iOS anti
tracker features?)

------
passthejoe
Commento > Disqus, but both are still hosted services. While I'd rather pay a
few bucks a month and have a faster service without advertising, what I want
is a commenting service I can self-host. More than that, I'd like to use a
blogging program with an integrated commenting feature so it's not just a
bolted on thing.

Maybe I'm missing something, but it seems like the only blogging software that
offers self-hosted comments that are integrated into the platform is good ol'
Wordpress.org.

~~~
WorldMaker
I keep meaning to implement the GitHub PR-based comments that Phil Haack has
been using. [0] I like the idea of PRs for comments and comments being static
YAML files after they are posted.

[0] [https://haacked.com/archive/2018/06/24/comments-for-
jekyll-b...](https://haacked.com/archive/2018/06/24/comments-for-jekyll-
blogs/)

~~~
notpiika
[https://utteranc.es](https://utteranc.es) is a nice solution for this

------
jeremija
I am actually currently developing a comments platform. I started this mainly
for my blog, but would like to extend it into a SaaS service with free and
paid plans. Can anybody say if there's a feature that you find important, but
not implemented in Disqus or Commento? If it self-hosting was available, would
you be willing to pay for it? Thanks!

~~~
KajMagnus
Do you have a link to your blog? It'd be interesting to see how your comments
look. I've also built a commenting system, if you're curious; link in my
profile.

(Feel free to send me an email if you don't want to reply with a link to your
blog publicly here on HN)

~~~
jeremija
Thanks for your reply! It isn't online yet, but hopefully I'll have it set up
within the next few weeks so I'll be sure to send you the link then!

~~~
KajMagnus
Ok :- )

------
sciencewolf
I noticed the same thing on AlgoDaily. Strange how unnecessarily bloated
Disqus, what's it doing that requires an order of multitude more load time?

